# AEP was great for me!!!



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Went to AEP this Friday morning 8/17/07. I caught somewhere around 17-bass. The eight legal length ones averaged about 1.25lb.. The other eight or nine were dinks. One on gig-n-pig/one on soft plastics/the rest on deep diver crankbaits. Yippie!!! I've had a heck of a week!!!

Gignpig out...


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

what is gig-n-pig?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

good job sounds like a great time down there. heard great things from them never actually got there


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey leckig,
A Gig-N-Pig is basically a skirted gig with a weed-guard and an Uncle Josh pork frog trailer. Mature bass (in my opinion) seem to be inclined to go after slow moving targets such as crawdads/Gig-N-Pigs. When bass hit this lure, they feel/taste the fleshy pork frog and don't (in theory) spit it out as quickly as they would soft plastic trailers. Older mature bass have seen plenty of spinners, crankbaits, and other lures. But the big gals just can't adjust to reacting to a falling gig-n-pig whether they're hungry or not! The energy a bass spends on inhalling a slow moving gig verses a buzz-bait or other faster moving target is very minimal. So if bass are anything like everything else in nature, they would rather spend less energy output and still reap a reward.
I recommend that you do some reasearch and try it out. Then tell me about it.

Gignpig out...


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Is this different than the PIGnJIG setup? I am starting to get


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

is a gig n pig a new lure? or something that has been out there awhile???


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

man you guys....he just spelled it like that...its a jig-n-pig setup just spell with a "g"


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I went on Sat. and we ended up with over 30lm in about 4hours. Largest was 19 1/2inches.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Pretty cool catching'em at AEP huh fishjunkie?
I went down again yesterday morning/Wednesday August 22nd and only caught 2-keepers (and no more strikes) at the same place I hammered them last Friday. Me and a fishing buddy went out this morning out by Somerset and we both got skunked. Another guy fishing alone didn't get a hit. And two other men in yet another watercraft got skunked. 
The area we hit this morning didn't look like it got an ounce of rain. And it most likely didn't.

Jig-N-Pig out...


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

what is AEP???


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just search the posts you will find more than you can read.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

carxman17 said:


> what is AEP???


its a coal lands that has a bunch of little lakes u can fish...


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

carxman17 said:


> what is AEP???


I'm pretty sure that there are about 300 ponds down there, marked and unmarked. I'll include a link to some info at the bottom along with some maps of the area. To mapquest the area, do Cumberland, Ohio and go south on SR 83 for about 6-8 miles.

AEP RECreation Land Information and front Page.

RECreation Land Maps

If you're going to head down there anytime, make sure you either print a permit or stop in at Gracies to get one there. They also have maps. Gracies is on Main St in Cumberland (SR 146 I believe) on the east side of 83.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Gignpig said:


> Hey leckig,
> A Gig-N-Pig is basically a skirted gig with a weed-guard and an Uncle Josh pork frog trailer. Mature bass (in my opinion) seem to be inclined to go after slow moving targets such as crawdads/Gig-N-Pigs. When bass hit this lure, they feel/taste the fleshy pork frog and don't (in theory) spit it out as quickly as they would soft plastic trailers. Older mature bass have seen plenty of spinners, crankbaits, and other lures. But the big gals just can't adjust to reacting to a falling gig-n-pig whether they're hungry or not! The energy a bass spends on inhalling a slow moving gig verses a buzz-bait or other faster moving target is very minimal. So if bass are anything like everything else in nature, they would rather spend less energy output and still reap a reward.
> I recommend that you do some reasearch and try it out. Then tell me about it.
> 
> Gignpig out...



Roger that! 

leckig out 
(have we been reading Rainbow Six recently???)


----------

